# Department Codes - Toshiba E-Studio 5520c



## bigj6360 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

We have a Toshiba 5520c and make use of department codes for everything. I installed the drivers on a new server.

About a week ago I began getting complaints that it was not prompting for department codes. I've figured out People can still print by specifying their department code in the print settings dialog for each job, but it no longer prompts if a code is not specified. This occurs only on the networked friver. I installed the same driver on my local machine and configered the copier as a local printer with a tcp/ip connection and it prompts as expected.

The server is Win. 2003 Standard. This effects both Win XP and Win 7; 32 & 64 bit clients.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

